

Show HN: HN on IRC - informatimago

irc:&#x2F;&#x2F;irc.freenode.org&#x2F;#hn has a bot that copies the title and url of each HackerNews news almost as soon as they are published.<p>Sources at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;com-informatimago&#x2F;com-informatimago&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;small-cl-pgms&#x2F;botihn
======
smartpants
Bot has issue of linking the post. Url's are appended with '>' at the end,
because of which every url shows a 404 not found page.

